# You can live with DP! Yes We Can!



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I used to post here alot last year. But then I stopped... Maybe because my DP got better, or maybe just becase I got tired of reading and writing about DP. I've lived with DP for one and a half years now, and NO I'm not cured of all symptoms, BUT I'm so much better.

Because of my DP, my life kind of stopped... I put my studies on hold, I didn't work cause I was scared I was going to DP and get paniced about it all, so I did nothing last year... except taking small courses which gave me grades so I could get money for stuying.

.Before I got DP I was studying a programme in which we had to take an internship. So I did.. even though I was so fucking afraid. Iy was so hard in the beginning, but I went to the office every fucking day... even though my head felt weird, even though I had nighmares every night, nervous at every lunch break, even though I was afraid of getting a panic attack in the middle of a conversation with an important person.

I met important persons during my internship, I had lunch with them, I talked with them on the phone, met them when they came to the office and helped them with their requests. It went well. Probarly better than I undersood. Today I got a certificate from my mentor, she said all good things of me and that she would hire me if she had the resources for it.

In the middle of this, I met my current boyfriend. I told him about my DP first time we met so he knows about my panic attacks, anxiety and weird sensations. I love him alot, we're probarly moving in togheter soon... But with DP everything feels alot less. Even though I love him, everyting feels floating... But I know I want this, or do I? I don't know. I've done so much dispite this condition, even got my bachelor degree. I cry alot, I feel sorry for myself... I live in somekind of middle state of reality, I now know everything is real but I can not feel it. But I do have feelings. I just can't touch reality, nothing feels solid.

OK... this does not sound positive. But it is, in some way, because, my condition has gotten a whole lot better, I don't suffer from severe panic anymore and my feeling of ME has gotten alot better. My point is...

You will gett less afraid. DP is always in the back if my mind.. but it is somehow a part of me now. I'm not happy about it, but... I'm living with it. I'm living my life! I'm not afraid anymore. Off course, I'm hoping I will live, think and feel as I used to do... but in the meanwhile, I'm doing quite good.

All the best.

/S


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, this could have been a post by me. Each and every word.Regarding the duration of my DP, my work as well as my relationship experiences!!!

Go on like this, you've done a really good job


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

Yeah my DP doesn't exactly interfere with my life anymore, though it does result in a lot of emptiness and missed opportunities. I can manage it, though it doesn't exactly amount to anything resembling a normal life internally. I just go on, without any derealised thoughts, but with a lack of emotional connection to anything and everything. But it's fine, because as you say, it's become a part of me, and I'm still living my life.

(But it's still nice to know there are other people out there like me, so I'm on these forums)


----------

